# Are apples ok?



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi there all...just wanted to ask, is it ok to give Poppy apple? Recently, my son was eating an apple and he left a piece on the table...Poppy the canine vacuum cleaner hoovered it up..and she loved it!
Now whenever I eat an apple she sits in front of me with that "Please can I have some Mummy, I am a poor little doggie" look, and I have been giving her some. Last night she demanded more and more and I was wondering if its ok or healthy to allow this? her poop is fine when she eats it (sorry to be gross...  ) She would eat a whole apple if I let her! :roll:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep! Stinky loves them! Just watch out for seeds!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

vala444 said:


> Yep! Stinky loves them! Just watch out for seeds!


Thanks Vala...Poppy will be pleased!


----------



## Dolgad (Sep 27, 2004)

*Camilla King* - apples are good, ya :wave: 
I actually read that apples do absorb "wrong" stuff from their stomachs (if there is any  ) and helps to clean the teeth and remove smell from their mouth
Aldo bananas are good...


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I gave Bosco a really small sliver of a green apple and he acted like he had died and gone to heaven. I am glad to know they are healthy!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Apples are such a good treat.
Just watch them to see how much you can give them before they get the runny poops.
Apples are like most fruits and can have a laxative effect ottytrain5:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Mikey and Kismet love when I give them slices of apple


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

zoey LOVES apples. i can't eat one without her harassing me for a bite!! 

i heard you arent supposed to give them the skin-- but the actual fruit is really good for them! and of course, as noted before, avoid the seeds.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep mine to! They love apples! And it good for them!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

What about Bananas and popcorn?

I love apples I hope Gadget likes them...


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

bananas are good... we mash em up, stuff em into kongs, and throw them in the freezer! i'm not sure about popcorn though. i imagine that they could choke on the kernels.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Gadget's Mom said:


> What about Bananas and popcorn?


  Yep, those are good too...but don't give them more than "TREAT" amount and the popcorn should be plain..no salt, no butter...and just watch out for the litte corn thingys...choose the popcorn without it! :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I can't eat popcorn within the same house as Gadget because he smells it popping in the microwave oven and he goes wild....   



I have been braking the curnels into small pieces and making sure he doesn't get the hulls. I had to do that with my oldest daughter when she was asmall toddler because she would go crazy over popcorn... still loves it... all my kids love popcorn.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella loves apples.......I am always amazed at how long a small slice of apple can keep her busy LOL


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Mine LOVE apples too, expecially Stella.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

My three could live on "baby carrots"! Bruiser is a chubby Chi, so carrots and also apples are a "low-cal" treat for him. They also love popcorn, but it has a tendency to get "stuck" in the back of thier throats---then the "reverse sneezing'' starts! :roll: 

sandra


----------



## Dolgad (Sep 27, 2004)

wow! i didnt know about pop-corn :wink: will keep it in mind :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*apples*

viper also loved my apple and pear mash


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

sjc said:


> My three could live on "baby carrots"! Bruiser is a chubby Chi, so carrots and also apples are a "low-cal" treat for him. They also love popcorn, but it has a tendency to get "stuck" in the back of thier throats---then the "reverse sneezing'' starts! :roll:
> 
> sandra


yep, zoey is up to almost somewhere between 7-8 lbs! you would never be able to tell by looking at her.... we try to give her healthy treats too-- and she does LOVE baby carrots!!! :wave:


----------

